# les abdos flingue-dos?



## reineman (7 Juillet 2006)

vous les faites comment vous les abdos? moi , jambes fléchis et pieds calés sur une espece d'appareil qui griffe le bas de la porte.mais le hic, c'est que j'ai lu sur le net qu'il fallait pas bloquer les pieds, que ça pouvait flinguer le dos a force. Eux , sur le net, préconisent qu'il faut fléchir les jambes mais sans retenue, c'est quasiment impossible....le corps bascule et ça fait un mouvement pourri!..et pis pourquoi ils m'auraient vendu ce truc chez l'équipementier de sport, si je risquais de m'abimer le dos ?. c'est pas logique.
si y'a des sportifs ici, z'auriez pas une info?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

ah c'est &#231;a ! une semaine que j'ai le visage &#224; 15 cm de ma teub


----------



## elKBron (7 Juillet 2006)

y a t il un kiné pour sauver reineman ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> vous les faites comment vous les abdos? moi , jambes fl&#233;chis et pieds cal&#233;s sur une espece d'appareil qui griffe le bas de la porte.mais le hic, c'est que j'ai lu sur le net qu'il fallait pas bloquer les pieds, que &#231;a pouvait flinguer le dos a force. Eux , sur le net, pr&#233;conisent qu'il faut fl&#233;chir les jambes mais sans retenue, c'est quasiment impossible....le corps bascule et &#231;a fait un mouvement pourri!..et pis pourquoi ils m'auraient vendu ce truc chez l'&#233;quipementier de sport, si je risquais de m'abimer le dos ?. c'est pas logique.
> si y'a des sportifs ici, z'auriez pas une info?




Appareil inutile. Le mieux c'est de te mettre en position de pompes, les bras tendus, les pieds cal&#233;s contre le mur, le dos bien plat sans lever les fesses et de tenter de tenir dans cette position le plus longtemps possible.  Pas de soucis de dos


----------



## reineman (7 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Appareil inutile. Le mieux c'est de te mettre en position de pompes, les pieds calés contre le mur, le dos bien plat sans lever les fesses et de tenter de tenir dans cette position le plus longtemps possible.  Pas de soucis de dos



j'vais essayer ça...mais pas sur que ca developpe tous les adbos...enfin toute la sangle abdominale...
merci quand meme


----------



## brome (7 Juillet 2006)

Pour tes exercices d'abdos, je déconseille (et je ne suis pas le seul d'ailleur, tous ceux que j'ai côtoyé dans le milieu de la muscul, ainsi que tous les magazines le déconseillent) l'exercice classique qui consiste à coincer les pieds et à relever le haut du corps, comme si on partait couché et qu'on s'asseyait.

Cet exercice s'appelle un sit-up, et il est déconseillé car il sur-emploie le muscle psoas iliaque, ce qui est mauvais.

On conseille donc de préférence de faire des "crunchs". Ca a l'air beaucoup moins difficile que les sit-ups, mais ça fait beaucoup mieux travailler les abdos, et surtout sans danger pour le psoas.

Pour l'explication des crunchs, je préfère laisser parler quelqu'un qui s'y connait    (citation pompée ici) :


> les crunchs c'est dos "rond" sur le sol, jambes relevée (et limite cul relevé), et de simples petits mouvement du torse qui "enroule" vers l'avant, en plient au niveau des abdos (et pas des hanches comme pour des situps)



Donc pas besoin de coincer les pieds, et surtout on ne soulève que les épaules du sol. Le bas du dos doit rester à terre. Et quand tu soulèves les épaules, tu dois tenir la pause pendant environ une seconde à chaque fois, en contractant fortement les abdos.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2006)

Et subir une opération pour se faire déplacer les abdos vers le bas du dos, ca ne résoud pas le problème ? En serrant un peu ca doit tenir, et du coup ca laisse plein de place vide devant, pour par exemple se faire greffer une poche qui permet d'avoir les mains libres au supermarché.


----------



## jphg (7 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pour par exemple se faire greffer une poche qui permet d'avoir les mains libres au supermarché.



ptdr!


----------



## takamaka (7 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est ça ! une semaine que j'ai le visage à 15 cm de ma teub


Ma foi elle n'est pas très longue


----------



## takamaka (7 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'vais essayer &#231;a...mais pas sur que ca developpe tous les adbos...enfin toute la sangle abdominale...
> merci quand meme


Pour les abdos, y'a un sport id&#233;al. Il se pratique indoor et outdoor. Y'a m&#234;me des gens qui appelle ca : varappe (ca doit &#234;tre des suisses&#8230;  ) car dans sa version moderne, on parle plut&#244;t d'Escalade&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

Pour les abdos je fais des bars parall&#232;les.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Oui, il ne faut absolument pas faire ton mouvement de jambles bloquées. C'est la marotte de tous les profs de sport, mais c'est une énorme connerie.
Les barres parallèles, oui, quand tu as une certaine force, mais le mieux reste le "crunch" sans appareil, mais derrière là tête qui regarde juste au dessus, au plafond, genoux relevés, petit mouvements sans décoller trop du sol.
Je vois de ces choses à la salle de muscu aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour les abdos je fais des bars parall&#232;les.


Tu devrais expliquer, tout le monde n'a pas compris...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais expliquer, tout le monde n'a pas compris...


Arrff! 

Dison que ça développe hyper bien le durillon de comptoir!


----------



## Alcidnikopol (8 Juillet 2006)

les abdos en rameurs rien de mieux


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Juillet 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'explication des crunchs, je préfère laisser parler quelqu'un qui s'y connait    (citation pompée ici)



Et en visuel ça donne ça.
Mais j'ai l'impression que nos deux spécialistes ne placent pas les pieds de la même façon.

A.


----------



## reineman (9 Juillet 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et en visuel ça donne ça.
> Mais j'ai l'impression que nos deux spécialistes ne placent pas les pieds de la même façon.
> 
> A.



ouais j'ai chopé ce site aussi..tout est bien expliqué la dessus.!


----------



## philire (9 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ..et pis pourquoi ils m'auraient vendu ce truc chez l'&#233;quipementier de sport, si je risquais de m'abimer le dos ?


Je ne sais pas mais dans ce magasin, tout le monde est tr&#232;s heureux. De nombreux appareils r&#233;pondent aux nouveaux besoins des clients... &#199;a permet d'ouvrir la client&#232;le. Nous avons m&#234;me ainsi de plus en plus de culs-de-jatte, d'hommes-tronc etc... 



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> vous les faites comment vous les abdos?


Je te conseille, &#224; ton stade, un petit appareil qui se positionne simplement au bas des portes, tr&#232;s simple d'utilisation 

_L'&#233;quipementier._


----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)

l'élagage aussi c'est bon pour les abdos,6 heures dans un harnais en rappel,ça durcit le bide


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais expliquer, tout le monde n'a pas compris...



Quelle importance ?!  Même en expliquant il y en a encore qui ne vont pas comprendre !


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> l'élagage aussi c'est bon pour les abdos,6 heures dans un harnais en rappel,ça durcit le bide


"_L'élagage, c'est un truc de gonzesses_". (Amoko 1er)


----------



## joubichou (9 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_L'élagage, c'est un truc de gonzesses_". (Amoko 1er)


l'abus de rhum vieux nuit


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juillet 2006)

La trompette, mine de rien, &#231;a fait trop les abdos, quand on joue, on contracte en permanence.... Bon l&#224; j'en ai pas fait depuis longtemps &#224; cause du boulot, mais bon... :rose:


Sinon les pompes c'est cool, pis aussi pieds cal&#233;s sous le lit et roulez bolide !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La trompette, mine de rien, ça fait trop les abdos, quand on joue, on contracte en permanence....



Mais ça fait des joues de crapaud


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La trompette, mine de rien, &#231;a fait trop les abdos, quand on joue, on contracte en permanence.... Bon l&#224; j'en ai pas fait depuis longtemps &#224; cause du boulot, mais bon... :rose:


Note que c'est donc une diff&#233;rence avec la clarinette. Mais bon, on ne dit rien &#224; propos des admins.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note que c'est donc une diff&#233;rence avec la clarinette. Mais bon, on ne dit rien &#224; propos des admins.


Par contre &#231;a fait aussi des joues de crapaud


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre &#231;a fait aussi des joues de crapaud



Pour les effets du N2O, voir  :






 Mais il semble que rire fait les abdo, aussi :love:


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> pis aussi pieds calés sous le lit et roulez bolide !



nan justement lol, c'est vachement mauvais pour le dos, moi aussi je faisais ça avant...mais tu t'esquintes la colone vertébrale, c'est surtout pas à conseiller.


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ça fait aussi des joues de crapaud



Je dirais plutôt : une petite bouche de grenouille !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

De beaux abdos?... Facile!
Il vous faut : 
Un paquet de 1kg de couscous cru (Fin ou gros, peu importe)
Une bouteille de 1 litre minimum d'eau minérale gazeuse

Ingurgitez dans un premier temps votre kilo de couscous en prenant bien votre temps, car ça passe assez mal, le couscous cru...
D'un geste princier, videz cul sec votre bouteille d'eau.

Patientez quelque peu et regarder en temps réel vous pousser de merveilleux abdos... :love:


----------



## hunjord (12 Juillet 2006)

Moi, j'ai un truc de rugbymen...et ouais, je suis un actuellement un programme dédié au rugbymen...malgré mes 64kgs et mon 1.73m...   
Mis à part les traditionnelles machines de salles qui sont très bien car étudiées pour...il y a cette position qui correspond à une rotation de 90° par rapport à une pompe, puis de tenir la position 1minute, voir plus en étant donc en appui sur un coude avec le bras opposé qui descend derrière le dos.....
Celle-ci elle cartonne, le faire dans les deux sens..., marié avec ce qui a été cité plus haut "le crunch"...pas de souci, de beaux abdos...
Juste une question...Serait-ce l'approche des vacances sur la plage du sud qui vous font remettre en question vos abdos "Kro", ou simplement une volonté sportive pour améliorer certains coup au tennis comme dans mon cas par exemple???:rateau:


----------



## joubichou (12 Juillet 2006)

64 kgs et 1m73 exactement comme moi,la meilleure façon de faire des abdos sans se faire mal,c'est de suspendre à une barre,et de remonter les jambes tendues le plus haut possible,dix fois au début,maintenant,jepeux le faire 100 fois


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

L'abdo "Kro" ne se met pas au pluriel.


----------



## hunjord (12 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'abdo "Kro" ne se met pas au pluriel.


 
Oui, mais je m'adresse à tous le monde....donc....


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> il y a cette position qui correspond à une rotation de 90° par rapport à une pompe, puis de tenir la position 1minute, voir plus en étant donc en appui sur un coude avec le bras opposé qui descend derrière le dos.....
> :rateau:



hein?..ca  a l'air pas mal, mais j'vois pas trop la posture a adopter..tu veux dire, genre allongé en extension,  comme pour faire une pompe mais avec les fesses qui font un angle droit par rapport au jambes? comme un toit, quoi?
j'ai essayé...bah ca tire plutot dans les fessiers que sur les abdos, non?
- nan sinon moi j'fais juste ca comme ça...pour bronzer beau dirons nous.


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> 64 kgs et 1m73 exactement comme moi,la meilleure façon de faire des abdos sans se faire mal,c'est de suspendre à une barre,et de remonter les jambes tendues le plus haut possible,dix fois au début,maintenant,jepeux le faire 100 fois


remonter le corps jambes tendues mais droit...se soulever, en fait, ou bien fléchir les jambes en l'équerre?
j'ai une barre chez moi, faut que j'essaie ça..


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De beaux abdos?... Facile!
> Il vous faut :
> Un paquet de 1kg de couscous cru (Fin ou gros, peu importe)
> Une bouteille de 1 litre minimum d'eau minérale gazeuse
> ...



C'est des conneries : je viens d'essayer et j'ai vomi mon 4 heures.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hein?..ca a l'air pas mal, mais j'vois pas trop la posture a adopter..tu veux dire, genre allong&#233; en extension, comme pour faire une pompe mais avec les fesses qui font un angle droit par rapport au jambes? comme un toit, quoi?



Je pense qu'il parle de &#231;a


D&#233;sol&#233;e, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec le couscous :rose:


----------



## takamaka (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> remonter le corps jambes tendues mais droit...se soulever, en fait, ou bien fléchir les jambes en l'équerre?.


 Pardon mais ce que tu nous décris s'apparente plus à un 69


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Pardon mais ce que tu nous décris s'apparente plus à un 69



chépo, il parait qu'on perd 700 calories, soit l'équivalent d'un steack tartare , lors d'un rapport sexuel..


----------



## takamaka (13 Juillet 2006)

Ah tu sais moi je ne mange que l'oeuf&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> chépo, il parait qu'on perd 700 calories, soit l'équivalent d'un steack tartare , lors d'un rapport sexuel..


 
Et une salade du pecheur ça fait combien de calories?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Entre 45 et 70 kilos


----------



## Vivid (14 Juillet 2006)

pour les abdos, l'aviron, c'est pas un sport de feignasse!!


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2006)

Pour dire que j'aurai contribu&#233; utilement &#224; cette oeuvre de salut de l'abdomen de notre ami :
ayant des probl&#232;mes de dos (une vert&#232;bre un brin d&#233;form&#233;e), mon ost&#233;opathe m'a conseill&#233; l'exercice suivant pour tonifier les abdos. On se met sur le dos et on l&#232;ve les jambes de sorte que les cuisses fassent un angle droit avec le tronc. Et que les tibias soient parall&#232;les au sol (donc ceux qui ont fait de la g&#233;om&#233;trie auront compris que les jambes sont aussi pli&#233;es &#224; angle droit).
Une fois ainsi positionn&#233;(e), appuyer  les mains sur les cuisse et pousser, pendant 10s, on rel&#226;che 3-4 s et on recommence.
Avantage : les abdos travaillent et le dos ne risque rien. Mine de rien, on sent assez vite qu'ils travaillent, les muscles !


----------



## takamaka (16 Juillet 2006)

Vivid a dit:
			
		

> pour les abdos, l'aviron, c'est pas un sport de feignasse!!


Effectivement, c'est un sport de fain&#233;ant qui ne souhaitent pas se mouiller&#8230; Du coup, c'est l'eau qui les portent...

Pas besoin d'abdo&#8230; :casse:


----------



## hunjord (16 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hein?..ca a l'air pas mal, mais j'vois pas trop la posture a adopter..tu veux dire, genre allongé en extension, comme pour faire une pompe mais avec les fesses qui font un angle droit par rapport au jambes? comme un toit, quoi?
> j'ai essayé...bah ca tire plutot dans les fessiers que sur les abdos, non?
> - nan sinon moi j'fais juste ca comme ça...pour bronzer beau dirons nous.


Nan nan....  
Tu te mets en position de pompe puis tu pivotes complètement de 90°, en ayant les fesses perpendiculaire au sol....le coude au sol (je conseille de le faire sur une surface meuble...:rateau: ). Tout ton corps d'athlètes est alors tendu, et faut tenir...


----------



## takamaka (16 Juillet 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Tout ton corps d'athlètes est alors tendu, et faut tenir...


Elle sert à ca la béquille ???


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Elle sert à ca la béquille ???



:mouais:


----------



## Vivid (16 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est un sport de fainéant qui ne souhaitent pas se mouiller Du coup, c'est l'eau qui les portent...
> 
> Pas besoin d'abdo :casse:



en plus pour le dos l'aviron c'est le top, je vous le recommande, droit comme un i, sans le baton dans le cu...bip.

Vous avez un truc plutot pour faire fuir un anticyclone le meme qui nous saoule depuis....


rester au frais.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et une salade du pecheur &#231;a fait combien de calories?



Mais tu te ferais n'importe quoi, mon salaud!!! Tu fourrerais m&#234;me une galette au sarrasin


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu te ferais n'importe quoi, mon salaud!!! Tu fourrerais m&#234;me une galette au sarrasin


laisse il n'est plus &#224; un banc pr&#232;s !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2006)

*JPMiss drague*
les vielles dames sur les bancs publics ?






:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu te ferais n'importe quoi, mon salaud!!! Tu fourrerais même une galette au sarrasin



Si elle est à la figue uniquement. 

 :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> laisse il n'est plus à un banc près !



Non:afraid: Boum !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> laisse il n'est plus &#224; un banc pr&#232;s !


De raies? 

C'est bon la raie dans la salade du pecheur...

Par contre faut pas trop de crabes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si elle est &#224; la figue uniquement.
> 
> :rateau:



Faut demander &#224; l'auteur du thread si &#231;a existe... ... Il doit s'y conna&#238;tre en trucs fourr&#233;s &#224; la con...


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

mais, comme il est timide......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander &#224; l'auteur du thread si &#231;a existe... ... Il doit s'y conna&#238;tre en trucs fourr&#233;s &#224; la con...




*En fourrage*
de cons ?


----------



## Nobody (18 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander à l'auteur du thread si ça existe... ... Il doit s'y connaître en trucs fourrés à la con...


La galette au sarrasin, à Liège, ça s'appelle "bouquette" (ça s'invente pas) et on n'y glisse pas des figues (c'est une spécialité de Noël) mais des raisins secs macérés dans du rhum.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Bon. Je crois qu'on a fait le tour...


----------

